# new smoker



## paul stephen (Aug 24, 2014)

hi guys new to smoking looking for my first smoker got a offset one but not that good was wondering which would be a good one im from uk


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Paul.  Don't yet throw the baby out with the bath water.  What smoker do you have?  Maybe we can fix it.  An offset can be a bear with a sore head to deal with but I have used one for years.  They can be sorted.  Let's talk.  What are your issues?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 25, 2014)

hi mate it leaks smoke and finding it really hard to control  the temp going keep it and try when my thermometer and other goodies come will let you know how it goes


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello.  Some high temp silicone should seal those leaks.

Danny


----------



## paul stephen (Aug 25, 2014)

thank you got most of the things needed for smoking ordered will look for some sealer while looking for wood chunks dont like wood chips need lots lol


----------



## markuk (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi there

Welcome to the group

Can I make a suggestion - try this method if you have a slow cooker .... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/163420/pulled-pork-slow-cooker-and-smoker-combo

It's easy to get disillusioned with this smoking lark when you are new to it and this way you only need to smoke for 3 hours and the pulled pork is more "forgiving" than say Ribs as even if the temp goes a little high it's not going to burn them to a frazell,,,,

Really worth a go - it's the way I do Pulled Pork and it works for me

Good luck

Mark


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Paul.  I hope I sent you the mods for that offset, if I haven't please let me know.  You might look at the link below.  Now I haven't ordered mine yet and it is a little pricey when you add the shipping but the members swear by it.  I have seen it working and it is a fine product.  You could add a mailbox mod to that smoker and you're off and running.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/a-maze-n-pellet-smoker


----------

